# Ruger lcr holster



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am not trying to conceal this gun. I simply need a holster to put on my belt or a drop leg holster. What are the best options? I do not like brown leather, I would prefer a hard plastic or nylon or a combination.


----------



## Kutz (Nov 28, 2012)

Look at Ruger store on line


----------

